# Neustes Linux



## geforceeee (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo  zusammen,
ich möchte auf meinem Netbook eine Linuxversion erstellen. Ich bin jedoch noch eine total Niete in Linxangelegenheiten und kenne mich damit auch gar nicht aus. Das soll sich aber ändern. Ich bin jemand der programmiert und systemnahe Sachen macht. 

Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Linuxversion ich mir da holen sollte. Wofür sind eigentlich Ubuntu & Co.? Richten die sich an verschiedenen Anwendergruppen?

Naja, welche Version empfehlt ihr mir?

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Juni 2010)

Bei nem Netbook nimm den Ubuntu Netbook Remix oder MeeGo. Bei den kleinen Displays ist vor allem wichtig, dass die Desktopoberfläche daran angepasst ist. Außerdem sollte nicht zu viel Ballast im Hintergrund laufen, um den Atom und den knappen nicht zu überfordern. Von KDE als Desktop würde ich dementsprechend abraten.


----------



## geforceeee (4. Juni 2010)

und was ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Versionen? 

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## Terminator92 (4. Juni 2010)

Die Tausend verschiedene Distributionen haben immer einen bestimmten Dienst.z.B.uppy ist für eine Usb-Stick als kleines Tool gedacht.Die Hauptdistributionen sind nicht so vielfältig.Oft sind es dann nur Abwandlungen von anderen Distributionen die für Leistungsschwächer computer sind oder komplett Lizenz frei sind o.ä.. Oft sind es auch nur verschiedene Desktopumgebungen.Das beliebteste und meiner Ansicht nach auch beste ist Ubuntu mit der GNOME Umgebung.Für weiter Details schau dir mal den Wikipedia-Artikel an :Liste von Linux-Distributionen


----------



## Photobetrachter (5. Juni 2010)

Tach auch

Geh doch mal auf diese Seite hier

Lufdablom

Dies ist eine Seite die zu ziemlich alle Linuxversionen eine Verlinkung hat um die richtige für sich zu finden und die Verlinkung zum Free Download.

Ich würde zu einer Longversion raten. 

Gruß Photobetrachter


----------



## riedochs (6. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich mit der Kubuntu Netbook Edition alles andere als zufrieden war hab eich mit Debian 5 mit KDE 3.5 installiert. Schneller auf einem Netbook geht kaum.


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

Ich kann dir guten gewissens openSUSE oder Debian empfehlen.
Bauer87 hat aber schon Recht, gerade bei Netbooks muss auf die Größe geachtet werden, denn du willst ja sicherlich noch einigermaßen ordentlich lesen können.

Wenn du noch nicht so viel Ahnung hast, nimm erstmal Ubuntu. Auf etwas professionelleres kannste später dann immernoch umsteigen wenn du das möchstest.
PS: Gnome ist Pflicht, KDE zieht einfach zu viel Leistung. Ansonsten gibt es ja noch andere Alternativen, aber für dich sollte Gnome dicke ausreichen.


----------



## syn0x (11. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> PS: Gnome ist Pflicht, KDE zieht einfach zu viel Leistung. Ansonsten gibt es ja noch andere Alternativen, aber für dich sollte Gnome dicke ausreichen.



Wieso gnome? Fluxbox, Openbox und so is schneller bzw braucht weniger


----------



## xEbo (11. Juni 2010)

syn0x schrieb:


> Wieso gnome? Fluxbox, Openbox und so is schneller bzw braucht weniger



Stimme ich zu. Dann nurnoch kde/gnome libs in den Hintergrund packen und man kann alle Programme nutzen


----------



## DrSin (11. Juni 2010)

Hab die Ubuntu Netbook Remix Version drauf und läuft 1a mit nem Atom N450 und 1Gb Ram.
Bedienbarkeit ist sogar für einen Laien super und in alles andere hab ich mich in ein paar Tagen reingelesen.


----------



## geforceeee (12. Juni 2010)

hi,
ich habe nun die Ubuntu Netbook Remix Version und bin sehr zufrieden. Kann bis jetzt alles machen, was ich möchte (außer WLAN Treiber ).

Bis dann
lg, geforceeee


----------



## DrSin (13. Juni 2010)

W-Lan geht auch, gibt da ein paket das ich auch habe nachinstallieren müssen.

Das hier:

Linux Wireless ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de

geh einfach Schritt für Schritt durch!


----------

